# How do you re-enable caller id notifications?



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wife accidentally clicked on disable notifications when a caller ID notice came up. Now we get none at all. How do you turn it back on on a HR44 on software 1088?

Would clearmybox or a double red button reset return everything to defaults?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Wife accidentally clicked on disable notifications when a caller ID notice came up. Now we get none at all. How do you turn it back on on a HR44 on software 1088?
> 
> Would clearmybox or a double red button reset return everything to defaults?


I don't think you can as no Setting is listed in the "NEW" gui as the Hr54 & Hs17 have no RJ11 to connect a phone line so it was left out of the SW


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well let me try clearmybox before I go to bed tonight. That’s the same thing as a double RBR isn’t it? It was on so I would imagine “on” is the default?

Yeah I know about the HR54 and HS17 and no phone jack and I’m not interested in them. The HR44 is fine for us since we don’t have 4K anything anyway. 

I’d hate to bring the HR24 up to the living room because it’s terribly slow. They should make an HDMI pass through box with a phone jack to superimpose caller ID over any HDMI signal. That sounds like a product RadioShack would have made... too bad they went under.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Cid was removed because you are among only a handful of people that actually still has a landline.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Cid was removed because you are among only a handful of people that actually still has a landline.


Cell phones are unreliable. 1 to 2 bars, choppy audio with drop outs. No thanks. Nothing beats a wire. It's not that much more on top of my internet bill. Plus we have a "home" number with Nomorobo support, and we can give that out rather than multiple cell numbers.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

west99999 said:


> Cid was removed because you are among only a handful of people that actually still has a landline.


The number of people using a landline is declining, yes, but there are still 56.7 million households in the U.S. alone (45 percent of the U.S. housing stock) using landlines. I think that is more than just "a handful."

How Many People Still Use a Landline Phone in 2017? New Research Finds


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cypherx said:


> Cell phones are unreliable. 1 to 2 bars, choppy audio with drop outs. No thanks. Nothing beats a wire. It's not that much more on top of my internet bill. Plus we have a "home" number with Nomorobo support, and we can give that out rather than multiple cell numbers.


Have you tried connecting the cell phone to the wireless internet router ? I have mine switch to it when it is available, which is almost all the time.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried connecting the cell phone to the wireless internet router ? I have mine switch to it when it is available, which is almost all the time.


No but even so we would both have two phones, two different numbers. Mine is a business number not owned by me. I like having 3 cordless phones in the house that all ring and are easier to hold between your shoulder and ear, or you can just pick up another one if the battery is low.

The closest thing I considered about "cutting the cord" for home phone service was maybe going to OOMA. I haven't yet pulled the trigger on that since the cable co manages the QoS nicely. I know theres up front cost for the hardware and very minimal monthly costs (depending if you get standard or premium). I also like that the Cable company is on the hook for their hardware. Cable comes in and is split to my 16x4 modem for internet and off to their telephony modem which has a battery backup, but is also plugged into a 1300VA UPS with my other network gear.

As far as this topic goes, I ran CLEARMYBOX last night and let the HR44 reboot. I did this right before bed so I went to bed and got up today and now I'm at work. I'll find out later if that reset the settings to default. I recall Caller ID was defaulted to on, so if this does not reset that setting, short of wiping the entire DVR to factory defaults, I'm going to have to get used to it. We've had caller ID on TV for years, even before DirecTV with Comcast at another residence. We don't have Comcast now but our local cable company does offer it if you have their equipment and video service. Because of having it for 10+ years, we just have adapted to the instinct of looking at the TV screen when the phone rings. Hard to teach old dogs new tricks I guess?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cypherx said:


> No but even so we would both have two phones, two different numbers. Mine is a business number not owned by me. I like having 3 cordless phones in the house that all ring and are easier to hold between your shoulder and ear, or you can just pick up another one if the battery is low.
> 
> The closest thing I considered about "cutting the cord" for home phone service was maybe going to OOMA. I haven't yet pulled the trigger on that since the cable co manages the QoS nicely. I know theres up front cost for the hardware and very minimal monthly costs (depending if you get standard or premium). I also like that the Cable company is on the hook for their hardware. Cable comes in and is split to my 16x4 modem for internet and off to their telephony modem which has a battery backup, but is also plugged into a 1300VA UPS with my other network gear.
> 
> As far as this topic goes, I ran CLEARMYBOX last night and let the HR44 reboot. I did this right before bed so I went to bed and got up today and now I'm at work. I'll find out later if that reset the settings to default. I recall Caller ID was defaulted to on, so if this does not reset that setting, short of wiping the entire DVR to factory defaults, I'm going to have to get used to it. We've had caller ID on TV for years, even before DirecTV with Comcast at another residence. We don't have Comcast now but our local cable company does offer it if you have their equipment and video service. Because of having it for 10+ years, we just have adapted to the instinct of looking at the TV screen when the phone rings. Hard to teach old dogs new tricks I guess?


I only asked that because you were complaining about 1 to 2 bars and dropped calls. If you set your phone to use the router whenever it is close to it you won't have the dropped calls.

I feel the same as you about a home phone and number. Got fed up with the high prices and bought me an Ooma phone about 6 weeks ago. You plug it into your router and plug the base unit of your phone system into it and all phones work the same way they did when I had AT&T phone. Except, I now get every feature imaginable and it is only $16.59 per month. I used to get 4 to 7 unwanted calls per day and now get an average of 1 per week. It does have the downside of if the internet goes out it is then out. But it has a feature that if your internet is out it forwards your calls to your cell phone.

I know nothing about caller ID on the receivers.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Cid was removed because you are among only a handful of people that actually still has a landline.


Funny, Dish also supports VOIP caller ID and some have made it work with their cell phones.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

mjfoxtrot said:


> The number of people using a landline is declining, yes, but there are still 56.7 million households in the U.S. alone (45 percent of the U.S. housing stock) using landlines. I think that is more than just "a handful."
> 
> How Many People Still Use a Landline Phone in 2017? New Research Finds


So 45% of the US is an estimate and a high one at that I bet. I go to about 100 houses a month and maybe 5 on average have a landline. The 5 that do I may have 1 a month that request or complains about no CID. They are usually older generation.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Oh and I do have a landline that I have never answered one time. I only have it in case I need a fax (never used that either though) Its free is only real reason I have it.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

west99999 said:


> So 45% of the US is an estimate and a high one at that I bet. I go to about 100 houses a month and maybe 5 on average have a landline. The 5 that do I may have 1 a month that request or complains about no CID. They are usually older generation.


It's not an estimate. Click on the link I provided. The source is the U.S. Center for Disease Control National Health Information Survey (NHIS), which found that 45.9% of American households still use a landline phone.

Your estimate that 95 percent of the houses that you visit do not have landlines would be extraordinarily high. There is ample proof from surveys, government sources, and the phone companies themselves that there are tens of millions of households in the U.S. that still have landlines.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

west99999 said:


> So 45% of the US is an estimate and a high one at that I bet. I go to about 100 houses a month and maybe 5 on average have a landline. The 5 that do I may have 1 a month that request or complains about no CID. They are usually older generation.


Even at 45% that is more than the derogatory "handful" word that you used.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

mjfoxtrot said:


> It's not an estimate. Click on the link I provided. The source is the U.S. Center for Disease Control National Health Information Survey (NHIS), which found that 45.9% of American households still use a landline phone.
> 
> Your estimate that 95 percent of the houses that you visit do not have landlines would be extraordinarily high. There is ample proof from surveys, government sources, and the phone companies themselves that there are tens of millions of households in the U.S. that still have landlines.


From the article itself, they surveyed 40,000 Americans.
"The estimates are based on in-person interviews that are conducted throughout the year to collect information on health status, health-related behaviors, and health care access and utilization."

The article also says "More than 70% of adults aged 25-34 and adults renting their homes were living in wireless-only households" and based on my experience that is a high estimate. I obviously don't live and work in many rural areas where landlines may be more prominent but the point I'm making is landlines are dying and only a handful cares about CID on a landline showing up on their TV.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

west99999 said:


> From the article itself, they surveyed 40,000 Americans.
> "The estimates are based on in-person interviews that are conducted throughout the year to collect information on health status, health-related behaviors, and health care access and utilization."
> 
> The article also says "More than 70% of adults aged 25-34 and adults renting their homes were living in wireless-only households" and based on my experience that is a high estimate. I obviously don't live and work in many rural areas where landlines may be more prominent but the point I'm making is landlines are dying and only a handful cares about CID on a landline showing up on their TV.


A statistically significant survey of 40,000 people by the U.S. Center for Disease Control is a lot more than just a guess or slipshod estimate. The CDC is not just shooting from the hip . . . organizations like that know their numbers. There's no practical way that they could interview every single person in the U.S. about their phone ownership. Modern analysis uses statistically significant portions of a population to assess a high degree of likelihood for the rest of the population. For instance, Nielsen ratings use the same type of sampling to determine market shares for national television viewing. Gallup polls do the same thing.

I would put a lot more stock in the U.S. Center for Disease Control's analysis than your personal experience, which is nowhere near the threshold of a statistically sound model. Not to mention that the 95 percent figure you are suggesting doesn't even sound remotely plausible.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Whetheryou like it or not, caller ID is dead and is not coming back.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

texasbrit said:


> Whetheryou like it or not, caller ID is dead and is not coming back.


Glad I do not use it then.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

texasbrit said:


> Whetheryou like it or not, caller ID is dead and is not coming back.


And also, your comment is not correct. As other people have said on this forum, the caller ID still works on any DirecTV box except a Genie. I just tested it on one of my HR24 DVRs and it works fine. Also, caller ID works on an HR44-500 Genie, but the latest software update on that box removes the option to review the call log. The caller ID still displays on the screen, unless you disable caller ID notifications, either purposefully or accidentally (which happened to the original poster on this thread.)

I have five HR24s, an HR20, and an HR44. I could use caller ID on all of those boxes. Doesn't sound like "caller ID is dead" at all.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mjfoxtrot said:


> And also, your comment is not correct. As other people have said on this forum, the caller ID still works on any DirecTV box except a Genie. I just tested it on one of my HR24 DVRs and it works fine. Also, caller ID works on an HR44-500 Genie, but the latest software update on that box removes the option to review the call log. The caller ID still displays on the screen, unless you disable caller ID notifications, either purposefuly or accidentally (which happened to the original poster on this thread.)
> 
> I have five HR24s, an HR20, and an HR44. I could use caller ID on all of those boxes. Doesn't sound like "caller ID is dead" at all.


Not to split to hairs - But based on your receiver line up - On Screen Caller ID is Dying - as all your receivers are no longer being MFG'd -when they go away and they will then ON screen Caller ID - Dead as the HR54 & Hs17 and all MINI's do (NOT*) have rj11 jacks and never will.

But as long as you and I have old equipment Caller ID is Alive and well

* corrected left out the word NOT


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I still have a HR44 and caller ID is working well. However, at some point I may want to go to the HS17 which has no phone jack. Does anyone know of a stand alone box that could sit in front of the TV that would display Caller ID in large enough num


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I still have a HR44 and caller ID is working well. However, at some point I may want to go to the HS17 which has no phone jack. Does anyone know of a stand alone box that could sit in front of the TV that would display Caller ID in large enough num


This is big as they get-

Amazon Best Sellers: Best Telephone Caller ID Displays


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

WestDC said:


> This is big as they get-
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers: Best Telephone Caller ID Displays


Or get a cordless phone where you can have a handset next to you when you watch TV. There's no reason you have to have an RJ11 outlet next to where you sit to get caller ID.


----------



## mjfoxtrot (Apr 18, 2018)

WestDC said:


> Not to split to hairs - But based on your receiver line up - On Screen Caller ID is Dying - as all your receivers are no longer being MFG'd -when they go away and they will then ON screen Caller ID - Dead as the HR54 & Hs17 and all MINI's do have rj11 jacks and never will.
> 
> But as long as you and I have old equipment Caller ID is Alive and well


Not to split hairs on the hairs you have already split, but I just want to clarify a typo in your post that some will find confusing: HR54 and HS17 and the accompanying mini units DO NOT have phone jacks. Your post says they do.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mjfoxtrot said:


> Not to split hairs on the hairs you have already split, but I just want to clarify a typo in your post that some will find confusing: HR54 and HS17 and the accompanying mini units DO NOT have phone jacks. Your post says they do.


*Corrected my Org post - Left out the word not


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Nothing is better than caller ID on the TV screen. A lot of sour grapes here from those that don't have it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

patmurphey said:


> Nothing is better than caller ID on the TV screen. A lot of sour grapes here from those that don't have it.


I have never used the feature so I do not know one way or the other about how good it is.
I have a Panasonic cordless system with 4 handsets. They have "Talking Caller ID". I really like that feature.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I never answer my landline (actually Ooma VOIP) and haven't for years. The ringer isn't even turned on except in the basement. People who know me call my cell, I only keep my landline number around because I use it with businesses and public records so all my spam / political / etc. crap calls go to it. If a business has an important call they'll leave a message. So caller ID on it is pretty much irrelevant to me.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I should have been more careful with my response. What I should have said is that no newer boxes will support caller ID. The HR44 will give you caller ID until you switch it off and there is no way to reenable it. HR54 and beyond do not have a phone jack.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I never understood why every receiver would need a phone jack anyway. It really only should be one receiver, any one. With an MRV system, they are all on the same network anyway. The receiver with the phone line just has to make a network broadcast announcement over the network, and all other receivers should see it and display the caller ID screen. When they didn’t develop this back in 2010, I guess the writing was on the wall then.

We’re just used to it because the cable companies do it too (provided you have their voice service). It’s all IP for them so maybe they have an easier go at it.

We will just have to learn not to look for the on screen pop up. It was flawed in the HR44-700 anyway. High pitched or loud voices would cause ghost popups of “unavailable”. The HR44-500 did not have that problem (but it’s drive died so they swapped it out with a -700 model). I think the electronic components in the -700 were out of tolerance, mainly the filter that separates audio from ultrasonic pulses that transmit the ID tag. Since the filtering is poor in hardware, it’s picking up ambient noise and triggering a pop up. So it wasn’t fixable in software, they must of put hands up in the air and scrapped the whole thing.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

cypherx said:


> I never understood why every receiver would need a phone jack anyway. It really only should be one receiver, any one. With an MRV system, they are all on the same network anyway. The receiver with the phone line just has to make a network broadcast announcement over the network, and all other receivers should see it and display the caller ID screen. When they didn't develop this back in 2010, I guess the writing was on the wall then.
> 
> We're just used to it because the cable companies do it too (provided you have their voice service). It's all IP for them so maybe they have an easier go at it.
> 
> We will just have to learn not to look for the on screen pop up. It was flawed in the HR44-700 anyway. High pitched or loud voices would cause ghost popups of "unavailable". The HR44-500 did not have that problem (but it's drive died so they swapped it out with a -700 model). I think the electronic components in the -700 were out of tolerance, mainly the filter that separates audio from ultrasonic pulses that transmit the ID tag. Since the filtering is poor in hardware, it's picking up ambient noise and triggering a pop up. So it wasn't fixable in software, they must of put hands up in the air and scrapped the whole thing.


Way Back from 1996 to 2011 Installers were required to connect all Receivers to a land line (hence) the rj11 on all receivers - If they didn't connect one they got their pay docked and ordered back to connect it. - When Swim started -then only one receiver had to be connected to a land line as -it would report back all receivers on the system.

Now moving forward Connecting to the home internet network - reports back all info so RJ11 is no longer needed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I for one would never rely on soly a cell phone.

Interesting story how easy it is to hijack a cell phone via sim swapping:

Note: T-mobile sent the victim Rachel Ostlund in this article one final text saying to call tmobile if its unauthorized. How would she have called... the sim was transferred and her phone went right to "No Service".

The SIM Hijackers The SIM Hijackers

Verizon may be allowing their copper to rot in our area, but that's why we have it delivered over the cable companies lines.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

cypherx said:


> II think the electronic components in the -700 were out of tolerance, mainly the filter that separates audio from ultrasonic pulses that transmit the ID tag. Since the filtering is poor in hardware, it's picking up ambient noise and triggering a pop up. So it wasn't fixable in software, they must of put hands up in the air and scrapped the whole thing.


Caller ID isn't transmitted via ultrasonic pulses, it uses the same 1200 Hz / 2200 Hz FSK protocol as a 1200 baud Bell modem from the 80s, which is sent between the first and second ring. Not sure why it wouldn't work on some receivers since a Bell 212 modem is a pretty simple device with modern technology. More likely the hardware designers just didn't care and Directv either didn't notice or didn't care in whatever testing they did on that part of the receiver hardware.

Receivers also use FSK protocol (at 38400 baud IIRC) for SWM signaling, but that's obviously vital to the function of the receiver so they made sure that worked...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Caller ID isn't transmitted via ultrasonic pulses, it uses the same 1200 Hz / 2200 Hz FSK protocol as a 1200 baud Bell modem from the 80s, which is sent between the first and second ring. Not sure why it wouldn't work on some receivers since a Bell 212 modem is a pretty simple device with modern technology. More likely the hardware designers just didn't care and Directv either didn't notice or didn't care in whatever testing they did on that part of the receiver hardware.
> 
> Receivers also use FSK protocol (at 38400 baud IIRC) for SWM signaling, but that's obviously vital to the function of the receiver so they made sure that worked...


Well the HR44-700 triggers "unavailable / unavailable" frequently mostly with woman callers or loud talkers. I think this is what happened. My wife was on the phone with her mother and after enough of that popping up, she hit disable notifications. Well now there's no way to enable it.

Like I said before, we once had an HR44-500, which I think is Humax (am I close?). The -500 iteration did not ever do this. We got that one when it was first released. The -700 was what was "on the truck" when the hard drive failed in the -500. I think the -700 is Pace, which today is owned by Arris.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

DIRECTV removed the Caller ID feature from it's Genie receivers. How they did it to their older ones is anybody's guess! I can only see Caller ID when a notification pops up. I can not enable, disable or see the caller ID history.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

I will miss the caller ID screen identification when we move from a Hopper 3 to HS17, so yes, we still have a landline, our choice. That the H3 still has a phone jack and CID capabilities shows some still use it. We’ll have to go back to looking at the phone, an inconvenient equipment limitation.


----------



## Larrymac (Jul 6, 2019)

I found a way to get back notifications. Copy the settings from another box on your home network. Push menu,settings,whole home, mange clients, copy settings. Follow instructions. Have a nice day.



cypherx said:


> Wife accidentally clicked on disable notifications when a caller ID notice came up. Now we get none at all. How do you turn it back on on a HR44 on software 1088?
> 
> Would clearmybox or a double red button reset return everything to defaults?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Larrymac said:


> I found a way to get back notifications. Copy the settings from another box on your home network. Push menu,settings,whole home, mange clients, copy settings. Follow instructions. Have a nice day.


Of course, that can only help if you have another box on your Whole Home DVR network that had Caller ID.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And doesn't that (copying settings from one box to another) only work between a Genie and any clients?


----------



## Legacy (Nov 10, 2011)

Larrymac said:


> I found a way to get back notifications. Copy the settings from another box on your home network. Push menu,settings,whole home, mange clients, copy settings. Follow instructions. Have a nice day.


I followed your instructions and got caller ID back on my HR44. 
Thanks very much for listing the solution.


----------

